

Samsung releases SSD Magician for Linux - pdknsk
http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/minisite/SSD/global/html/support/server_downloads.html

======
pdknsk
The manual only lists the following SSDs as supported, but it seems to work
with their other SSDs just fine.

    
    
      Samsung SSD 845DC PRO
      Samsung SSD 845DC EVO
      Samsung SSD 850 PRO
      Samsung SSD 840 PRO
      Samsung SSD PM853T *
      Samsung SSD SM843T *
      Samsung SSD SV843 *

